
Ask HN: What do you want make progress on in 2020? - dragon_king
A new year starts with a lot of hopes and dreams, and why not, there is usually some energy at this time of the year, and it&#x27;s a good time to start new things or focus on bettering existing works&#x2F;hobbies.<p>What do you want to spend time on in 2020, why and how much time are you going to allocate to it?
======
to-too-two
Not really hacker related, but to improve at illustrations. I’d like to do it
professionally one day. How about you?

